# Throw bags!



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2012)

So I have been looking around for throwbags recently as I am starting to look for the upcoming season. However I have found some non popular brand ones for much cheaper than the nrs ones, for example. I have posted a link below of what I am talking about. Is there a significant difference between this type of rope and the nrs ones? Thanks



Amazon.com: Liberty Mountain Boater's Throw Bag (70-Feet): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

The throw bag websites have descriptions of the rope the $35 one has 1600Ib tensile strength and the NRS one has 1900 Ibs.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

No carabiner is the only thing I notice. As long as you can add your own, I would think it would work fine.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Custom Throw Bags

This link is for a local SWR Instructor / boater who makes first class throw bags with mods you want at a reasonable price.

He has made several bags for me and they have been bomber.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for all the replies. I just posted this specific throw bag as an example; there are many others in addition to this one. It seems that throw bags from marine websites in general are less expensive.Is there a significant difference?


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

I just finished researching throw bags and ended up landing on salamander large river dart. I needed a large do everything throw bag so I purchased the 70' dart with spectra cord. Got it the other day and the quality is exceptional. The quick disconnect is awesome, and you can throw it like a football. 3500 lb tensile strength!!


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

If you want the best bag you can get: Water Rescue Throw Bags, Lifelines - DownStream Products

it ain't the cheapest tho. you get what you pay for.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

There are really two factors that you should look at in a throw bag in my opinion. Tensile strength of the rope and length of rope. These are the starting point for picking the one that you need. I like to have spectra rope, I use my throw bags as pieces in my pin kit so I do not have to carry extra rope. I carry two throw bags with spectra bags one is 70' and the other is 55' long and one nylon and 50' long.

70' bit on the long side for rescuing a swimmer, usually hard to hit a swimmer at 70' and if miss and have to do a coil toss it can be tough. 

Then other suggestion I would make it to get a waist bag, you always have it with you and you know where it is. It also help if your boat gets pinned and you can't get to your pin kit on the boat.

I always carry a small pin kit on my person just in case. I carry a few beeners, two plastic pullies (Ultralegere Pulley : Rock Climbing Gear : Rockclimbing.com), and a couple prusik cords. 

Hope this help and I also agree you get what you pay for. Skimping on rescue gear?


----------



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Not so much skimping on the rescue gear, more just wondering what makes the two bags different since the specs seemed about the same. The nrs compact rope had 1000lbs of strength, while the other one that I posted a link to in the original post had 1600lbs. All the other specs seemed to be the same, so I was wondering what makes the nrs one $20 more?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Huge selection of throw ropes...*

If your ever passing by Ten Mile Creek Kayaks on I70, we pride ourselves on a huge selection of different types of throw bags. From $35 up to $125, poly to spectra, worn ones to not. Salamander, Liquidlogic, Stohlquist, WSRI, Astral, to our own custom TMCK, 50 to 100 feet. Good luck on your quest...

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up.....


----------



## fishnut (Jun 28, 2010)

*Throw bag*

I think the strength difference comes from the 7mm rope as opposed to the 10mm rope in the NRS bag. I generally don't worry about strength as much because I don't use my trow rope for my pin kit. I do have a problem with the small diameter and a swimmers ability to hold on to it. 7mm is very close to 5/16 and thats pretty small.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

As with all whitewater gear there are a lot of good options. My choices are often influenced by the company's customer service.

I'll give my nod to Salamander for being a USA company with great customer service. You may never need customer service from your throw rope company, but I had a small issue with one of their products (not a safety issue) and they took care of me same day with multiple options to make it the most convenience for me.

Its nice when a company appreciates its customers.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have looked into Salamander and am seriously looking at getting one now. What are your opinions on the length of rope necessary for normal kayaking?(when I become more advanced I will invest in another rope for pins/etc)


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

I had an empty DRE throw bag in good condition last season. Bought some 7/16" waterline for cheap from Sterling Rope. They have a few great (and cheap) ropes in their outlet section.

Sterling Rope » Outdoor/Recreation » Outlet » 7/16" Waterline

Sterling Rope » Outdoor/Recreation » Outlet » Short Water Ropes

Sterling Rope » Outdoor/Recreation » Outlet » 5/16" Waterline


----------

